# I want to buy my 1st dslr



## Noel R (Apr 8, 2021)

Which brand and type of camera should I buy? I am planning to take it seriously, but don't have enough budget. Plus I hadn't hold dslr before. But I am constantly learning from online free course. I wanted canon T7i. I want to focus on nature and portrait and eventually buy macro lens. Thanks guys.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 8, 2021)

Any entry level consumer dslr are good. Nikon or Canon.


----------



## RVT1K (Apr 8, 2021)

Any of the major manufacturers make a model that will allow you to learn and grow. But all the smartest and best looking photographers use Nikon...

Consider buying used if your budget is limiting factor. Between eBay, Craigslist, and a score at an estate sale, almost all my gear was bought used.


----------



## Meehow (Apr 8, 2021)

If budget is an issue I'd consider buying a used full frame dslr instead buying a new cropped sensor. Lots of people seem to be moving to mirrorless so you should be able to grab a good deal somewhere.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 8, 2021)

Lots to choose from on eBay and Amazon, good luck.....


----------



## FBPB (Apr 8, 2021)

Noel R said:


> Which brand and type of camera should I buy? I am planning to take it seriously, but don't have enough budget. Plus I hadn't hold dslr before. But I am constantly learning from online free course. I wanted canon T7i. I want to focus on nature and portrait and eventually buy macro lens. Thanks guys.



Hi Noel,

Ok, a few questions:

Do you have large hands or smaller hands? This can have an impact on choosing a comfortable camera (for instance, I have very large hands, which makes using a Nikon D3300 a not so easy experience).

What region of the world are you in?


As was already mentioned, if you are new to photography and have never had a DSLR before, I would look for an inexpensive used camera (Nikon or Canon are both good).

Cheers,
FB


----------



## Strodav (Apr 8, 2021)

I buy a lot of my gear used from KEH.com.  They have a great rating system, a 14 day return policy and a warranty.  Look for equipment in Excellent condition or above.  As for what camera, all manufactures have entry level cameras.  Others have suggested you buy gear that feels comfortable in your hands.  I recommend you buy something that is more applicable to what you plan to shoot.  You can buy general purpose cameras, but if you are shooting mainly landscapes you will want a higher resolution sensor.  If shooting wildlife / birds / sports you will want something with a higher frame rate and better low light performance.  You first decision is whether to go with a dslr or mirrorless.  Many are trading in their dslrs to go to the hot new mirrorless technology, so there is a lot of very good dslr gear at great prices out there.  I suggest you look at Fujifilm, Nikon and Canon cameras.  Others are very high on Sony and they make some great innovative cameras, but their menu system just plain sucks and may be confusing to a beginner.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 8, 2021)

First, lenses are more important than the body.  Figure out what lenses you will need to shoot your interests and then buy the lenses that match.

For example, a very affordable lens for portraits is the Canon 50mm f 1.8.  New it is only $125 US.  Nikon has an equivalent.

Next, get the body that works with those lenses and used is a great way to go.  For example a used Canon 5D Mark II is a professional grade full frame.  Yes, it is at least ten years old but it will still be capable taking the same spectacular photos today that it took back then... for only a few hundred dollars.

Mark sure you know the difference between full frame and crop sensor.  One is not better than the other, they are simply different tools.  Most consumer grade cameras are crop sensor and most higher end cameras are full frame.

I have a T7i that I got for business travel along with a Tamron 18-400mm super zoom.  Very capable, very flexible.  Certainly not professional grade but a good all-in-one way to start.   

Sony, Canon, Nikon, Lumix... they are all capable.  Get the best lenses you can afford that fit what you want to shoot and match them to the brand/body.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 8, 2021)

This thread reminded me that I had not yet pulled this photo off the T7i.  It was taken today with the Tamron 18-400 super zoom I mentioned above.  I keep a camera next to me on my desk in case anything interesting happens in the backyard during the day.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 9, 2021)

Sorry to others here  for this 
But I am going to have to say Do Not buy from E bay or the like
As more experienced users we know some of the things to look for in a camera and some of the warning signs
That  a newbi may miss I have seen mid range canons sitting in non camera shop windows with no body cap
Just letting all the dust bugs/flys get into the body

Yes agree go down the used market but go for camera shops even if they are on line 
Yes you can get good deals from e bay and the like however non every deal is what it seems
I have bought used from e bay and I have a  got a good deal I also have been caught out
Think of it this way 
Yep it’ looks like a good deal Am I prepared to just throw that amount of cash away if it’s not


----------



## AQS (Apr 9, 2021)

Original katomi said:


> Sorry to others here  for this
> But I am going to have to say Do Not buy from E bay or the like
> As more experienced users we know some of the things to look for in a camera and some of the warning signs
> That  a newbi may miss I have seen mid range canons sitting in non camera shop windows with no body cap
> ...



Indeed! You can get scammed on eBay. I have been burned when purchasing lenses a few times on similar auction sites...


----------



## ntz (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello,

a lot has been said above ... asking question like this won't bring you perfect answer .. there are more factors with the single most important that is budget, planned expenses and planned expansion in the lens field ...

in general, I would suggest going with Nikon or Canon as with first DSLR .. because of the most widespread mount (nikon F rules on this field, it has same mount for FX and DX cameras) a wide choice of available lenses (new and used) ..

somebody above suggested to go for used full frame .. I absolutely disagree .. FX lenses are more expensive and the only remarkable difference is low light performance (assuming everybody can buy wide zoom lens for DX) ..


----------



## bigtwinky (Apr 11, 2021)

Buy mirrorless.  Canon has stated it will no longer be developping dSLRs.  So if you want to be more "future proof", invest in a mirrorless system.  
Canon R or some entry level Sony.

I'd avoid Nikon mirrorless these days, they are lagging behind the other 2.


----------



## ntz (Apr 12, 2021)

bigtwinky said:


> Buy mirrorless.  Canon has stated it will no longer be developping dSLRs.  So if you want to be more "future proof", invest in a mirrorless system.
> Canon R or some entry level Sony.
> 
> I'd avoid Nikon mirrorless these days, they are lagging behind the other 2.



LOL, now I understand why you did your disagree revenge in this post  ... let me explain why .. I didn't like this your statement

_I'd avoid Nikon mirrorless these days, they are lagging behind the other 2. _

because it's against netiquette and fair and friendly and collaborative atmosphere here on the forum .. it's your own opinion NOT backed up by any meaningful resource and you should think twice before posting such a statement next time ... your little revenge is pathetic (unless you really don't know what AP/Focal length/ISO equivalence is)


----------



## Dave Maciak (Apr 13, 2021)

Noel R said:


> Which brand and type of camera should I buy? I am planning to take it seriously, but don't have enough budget. Plus I hadn't hold dslr before. But I am constantly learning from online free course. I wanted canon T7i. I want to focus on nature and portrait and eventually buy macro lens. Thanks guys.


Look into Nikon D3500 kit, I'm sure Canon has a similar product.  You can get a great buy with either and will cost less than 500 bucks.  Bonus: A virtual cornucopia of lens and other gear, both brands, new and used from reliable sources.  Good luck and welcome to photography.
As a beginner I'd at first advise B&H or Adarama as a good place to start looking; they simply stand behind whatever they sell.  New or used.  Strictly used? Look into KEH.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 13, 2021)

On the canon side of the fence
There is  are a number of debates on mount type and mirrorless
I use a crop sensor canon and for that I can get a huge range of efs (for crop sensor) and ef ( for full frame) lenses 
There is an adapter for the r mount  but for me I have used the mirrorless and did not like it. Just the way I work


----------



## beagle100 (Apr 16, 2021)

I agree, DSLR's are not the future


mirrorless is better and mirrorless can use DSLR lens


----------



## FBPB (Apr 19, 2021)

Well, if the OP really wants to learn photography and how a camera and light works, go for an old manual film camera. It will teach all the basics, which them makes using a digital camera a lot easier. Granted, it's a lot more expensive....

That is how I started, on a Minolta. I still like shooting film from time to time.


----------



## ntz (Apr 20, 2021)

FBPB said:


> Well, if the OP really wants to learn photography and how a camera and light works, go for an old manual film camera. It will teach all the basics, which them makes using a digital camera a lot easier. Granted, it's a lot more expensive....
> 
> That is how I started, on a Minolta. I still like shooting film from time to time.



it's like:

Q: I want to start shooting, what gun you would recommend to me to start with.
A: Start with muzzle-loaded muskette ..

I have nothing against analog film cameras .. I have several of them but the path to them for newcomers in the digital age should be exactly opposite .. If they will like photography, they will try that out afterwards if they will feel a will/need to do so ..


----------



## RVT1K (Apr 20, 2021)

FBPB said:


> Well, if the OP really wants to learn photography and how a camera and light works, go for an old manual film camera. It will teach all the basics, which them makes using a digital camera a lot easier. Granted, it's a lot more expensive....
> 
> That is how I started, on a Minolta. I still like shooting film from time to time.



I started with a film camera, too.
The reason being that digital cameras didn't exist yet.

I have always felt that a digital camera is a far better tool to learn photography on. The feedback is essentially instant. You can see what you have produced right there and then without waiting to get film developed and then hoping you remember what you did be it right or wrong.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 2, 2021)

Since you want to know if a camera feels right in your hands (and that's important) I suggest you go to a local camera shop and have a nice, lengthy talk to the people working there and hold the cameras in your hands. Ask a lot of questions about how how the camera functions, etc. because you don't want something that's going to be a pita to operate. Other than that, read peoples reviews on cameras that you are considering and see what they have to say. Many times they've saved me from making bad choices. Owner reviews can be a great resource for info. GL!


----------



## ac12 (Jun 2, 2021)

If you WANT a Canon T7i, why are you asking for advice that may take you to a different camera?
Will you be happy with something else, or will you still be wanting the T7i?

You have not stated what your budget is, other than "not enough."
Anything that we recommend may or may not meet your undisclosed budget.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 2, 2021)

avoid ebay and anything used online UNLESS it came through the FACTORY REFURBISHMENT CENTERS..  

ONLY way to be sure it will be good to go


----------



## Space Face (Jun 2, 2021)

Never had an issue with any photographic equipment I've had off Ebay.  You're pretty well covered as a buyer if you are unlucky enough to get a dud.


----------



## photoflyer (Jun 2, 2021)

RVT1K said:


> I started with a film camera, too.
> The reason being that digital cameras didn't exist yet.
> 
> I have always felt that a digital camera is a far better tool to learn photography on. The feedback is essentially instant. You can see what you have produced right there and then without waiting to get film developed and then hoping you remember what you did be it right or wrong.



I started with film in the 70's when I was a kid.  Then had a very long hiatus from serious photography for several decades and then slowly got back into it digitally.   The one thing about film is that it instills planning and discipline.  You have 36 shots, so you better make each count, and you can't tell if you got the shot until you go to the lab.   

Our community center has a photo lab and there are courses available.  If someone is truly interested in learning from the ground up they might find a film photography course very interesting and fun.   But, it is not for everyone and I think more recent generations that are accustomed to instant gratification may find it tedious.


----------



## ac12 (Jun 2, 2021)

Regarding film vs. digital.
Digital shortens the feedback cycle.  IMHO, that helps learning.
If I can shorten the feedback cycle to the point that my student can take corrective action, that helps learning.
As @photoflyer said, back in the film days, the feedback cycle was maybe a week.  Way too long after the event ended, to take corrective action.  By then many students have forgotten most of the details of the shoot.

Film or digital, IMHO, if the photog does not plan, the odds of getting good pics goes down.
I try to drum this into my students heads.  But it seems that many teenagers today, just don't listen.  They go off and do what they want, by the seat of their pants, making the exact mistakes I warn them about.  sigh


----------



## ac12 (Jun 2, 2021)

The OP has not been back since his OP almost two months ago.
I would have thought he would be back often, at least weekly.
I wonder if he values the input we have given?


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 2, 2021)

ac12 said:


> The OP has not been back since his OP almost two months ago.
> I would have thought he would be back often, at least weekly.
> I wonder if he values the input we have given?


p[erhaps as no one offered the OP a free camera and lens.... perhaps we shall never see them back?


----------



## Idaho Spud (Jun 3, 2021)

Just bought a Nikon refurb D3400 for wife  to learn on,  35 clicks, looks brand new,  OP, if you're still out there...camera, 18-55 kit lens, batt/charger and strap...not cheap @ $399.95, but exactly what I wanted for her...and nice to have as a back-up.  Wife is a total novice,  oh, and it doesn't matter if SLRs are not the future...our future is behind us.

edit:  purchased from NikonUSA.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 3, 2021)

Idaho Spud said:


> Just bought a Nikon refurb D3400 for wife  to learn on,  35 clicks, looks brand new,  OP, if you're still out there...camera, 18-55 kit lens, batt/charger and strap...not cheap @ $399.95, but exactly what I wanted for her...and nice to have as a back-up.  Wife is a total novice,  oh, and it doesn't matter if SLRs are not the future...our future is behind us.
> 
> edit:  purchased from NikonUSA.




compare the camera to the canon product called the canon "t-100".


----------



## Idaho Spud (Jun 4, 2021)

Already have Nikon lenses, etc.  Didn't want to start all over...no, this'll do  just fine...like I said, we're running out of time.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Jun 8, 2021)

Idaho Spud said:


> Just bought a Nikon refurb D3400 for wife  to learn on,  35 clicks, looks brand new,  OP, if you're still out there...camera, 18-55 kit lens, batt/charger and strap...not cheap @ $399.95, but exactly what I wanted for her...and nice to have as a back-up.  Wife is a total novice,  oh, and it doesn't matter if SLRs are not the future...our future is behind us.
> 
> edit:  purchased from NikonUSA.


Always thought since it's introduction, one of the best buys in all of the market and a great learning tool.  I have sometimes carried mine as a back-up to a D780.  Happy shooting to your better half, and keep on getting the image!


----------



## rambler (Jun 8, 2021)

I have purchased excellent used equipment from B+H, Adorama, and KEH, but buying new is important if repairs are needed in the future...warranties.....


----------



## ntz (Jun 9, 2021)

for me cars and lenses and cameras, I buy them always used ...


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Jun 9, 2021)

I bought and use a Canon T6 Rebel. It handles most of the projects I have undertaken.

I have taken normal everyday shots of scenery, the dog on point, the moon back lighting the clouds, the northern lights, waterfalls and butterflies. All with the 18 mm to 55 mm lens that came with it, though many of these shots required a tripod and moving off of the "auto" setting.

I purchase an adapter ring and switched to the manual mode to use my film camera's zoom lens at about 325 mm, for up close shots of the birds on the bird feeder.  I also bought an adapter for my telescope which allows me to play with a little astro-photography.

My point is an entry level camera, be it Canon, Nikon, or other name brand has a lot of potential to explore. Even more important, you will learn it's limitations and how that impacts your favorite type of photography.

Good luck


----------



## cdd29 (Jul 22, 2021)

Not sure if this was ever resolved or not but here's my $,02 worth. Your best bet is to go to an actual brick and mortar camera store, not Wal-Mart, Best Buy (though some people at Best Buy know a little about cameras) and talk with an associate. Most reputable stores sell used gear with some kind of warranty, so you're covered for awhile if something fails on it. If going to an actual store isn't an option then I'd contact someone like Adorama, B&H, KEH. They should be able to chat online with you or on the phone.


----------

